# eljay's HT set-up



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

• Marantz SR6003 7.1-channel A/V receiver
• Emotiva UPA-5 five-channel power amplifier 

• Paradigm Studio 60v4 mains, CC-690v5 center, 20v4 surrounds 
• 2 x ChaseHT SS-18.1 passive subwoofers
• Dayton Audio SA1000 subwoofer amplifier

• InFocus SP7210 720p DLP projector 
• Grandview LF-PU 100" fixed-frame white screen (1.78:1, 1.0 gain) 

• OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray player / universal player 
• OPPO DV-980H region-free & up-converting DVD player / universal player 

• Dynex DX-19L150A11 19" LCD TV / monitor 

• La-Z-Boy "Matinee" recliners for me and my wife 
• IKEA Poäng armchairs for extra seating


----------

